

Show HN: Our logo built in JS - donutdan4114
http://codepen.io/digitalbungalow/pen/BfCmh

======
donutdan4114
Would love to see if someone has a more efficient/faster way to accomplish
this logo through HTML/CSS/JS.

The whole thing is dynamically created so the container size can change.
Canvas would probably be a better approach...

